# Wing Wavers?????



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok guys, who has them and uses them. What are the Pro's and Con's. I have hunted with these decoys before and already know my own opinion. Without saying anything I want to hear your opinoin on these decoys. The only thing I will say about these decoys is "More motion in the spread equals more kills." Please post up a opinion!


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes I to would like to know about these. I've been considering one for awhile now and just have yet to take the plunge.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a home made wingwaver and the geese have no problems with it. Mine is the same size as my bigfeet if not bigger. I place it right in front of me about 10 yards out and right in the middle of the flock. It does add that elusion of movement. I have killed geese with it and it only cost me $20.00.  The only con is that they have to placed in an area that you can pull the rope.

Sean


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

In addition post up about any experience with the Wind Wavers also. Thanks guys/gals.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

The only problem I see with these things are that they have to be set directly in front of you so you can work the string. I want an empty spot in front of me, actually allitle to my left. If you have something moving in front of you wont the birds land short I say this because I mostly face west to avoid the morning sun in my eyes and the wind mostly comes from the south. The point I'm trying to make is don't set the thing in your drop zone which should be in front of you.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The biggest advantage is that you're adding motion to your spread AWAY from your blind. Flagging is a great way to add motion but it draws attention to where you are concealed.

Disadvantages would be similar to any motion decoy including spinners; in that it's another piece of equipment you have to account for (I know a lot of guys like to keep it simple). Also, like any other decoy that requires you to use a stake, it can sometimes be a pain getting it into frozen ground.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

We have used them for a couple of years now. They have worked really well for us. To get around the problem of having the Wing Waver right in front of you all you need to do is stick something in the ground in front of you that you can run the string through, then run the wing waver off to the side. The only con that I can think of is tripping over the string when picking up birds.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

What if you put 3-4 decoys in the pocket like they just landed with the Wing Waver in the middle of them. Does it know look like a goose that has just landed and is settling his wings.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

With my waver the advantage you have with it being right in front of you is that is where they are going to land. If you can get them to land right being it then when you pop the top you don't have to turn to either side. I have had geese walk right up beside mine. With that extra movement they focus on that spot and I would think you would want that right smack dab in your face :lol:

Sean


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I do put some decoys around it to either show some have landed or just showing movement. It has worked either way. The big thing is "experiment" with it. Each time you set up is different.

Sean


----------

